#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Υπόγειο γκαραζ

## GTHERMOS

Σε οικόπεδο με μεγάλη κλίση 45/100 μελετάω δύο υπόσκαφο με την όψη στα 8 μέτρα από την οικοδομική  και δάπεδο στο + 5 απόπεζοδρόμιο. Υπόγειο γκαράζ σε επαφή με την ΟΓ κάτω από την πισίνα και το ντεκ μπροστά από το υπόσκαφο μετράει στην δόμηση δεδομένου ότι δεν αποτελεί προέκταση υπογείου?

----------

